# USS Arthur W. Radford short video...



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

Both URLs are the same video: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_uBLHOBbak

http://wn.com/Arthur_W_Radford


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

The U-tube page has been deleted. Here is another site:

http://www.dancrowell.com/20100630-uss-arthur-w-radford/


----------

